# Fracino Classic - Water Connection?



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

I have been struggling for a while to get my Fracino Classic 2 group to work. A short back story:

* We bought it 2nd hand, and when we first filled it with water (through a flojet, and then DISconnected) it heated up, created steam etc., but at just drained the whole way through, fully emptying the tank. After turning it off since then it hasn't created any heat

* We have subsequently created a permanent attachment to the Flojet (see pic) and Fracino tell me we need 9bar pressure. The pressure gauge does build up to 9/10 bar (but flickers a lot) but this takes place over 2/3 minutes before much heat can be generated, then it kind of 'fails' and the pressure is released and there is a small amount of leaking at the connection where the plastic is threaded to the steel connector.

After that, the red LEDs just keep blinking and nothing happens.

I've tried this

a.) With the water pump connected, and turned on

b.) With the water pump connected, and turned off

c.) with no water pump connected

So I guess my question is, do you think its not working just because there isn't enough pressure building up due to the leaking, or is there something more serious wrong with the machine?

NB: It has otherwise not worked since we bought it second hand!

Thanks so much for any help,

Tim


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Tim

Where are you based?

I could probably recommend a good local technician to be able to service the machine. It will cost over £100 (in some cases double that) but they will be able to diagnose any issues and fit any new parts required to get you up and running

If using in a commercial capacity it will be money well spent, as lost opportunity due to a non-functioning machine will cost a lot more to fix


----------



## timrhoffmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Glenn

I'm based in Clapham, near Clapham Junction, London. I would be happy to bring someone in, but my fear is that a technician might be able to help with the machine (de-scaling etc.), but would he be able to assist with the water connection? I've found it very hard to find the necessary parts and now that they dont' seem to seal properly, I'm wary of massively overspending!

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Tim

Yes, a good technician will be able to assist with installation and also be able to repair and issue safety certificate4s

With pressure issues reported on another post I'd recommend getting in touch with an engineer right away

Try http://www.aiee.org.uk/ and call for advice.


----------

